# Cherry Smoked Sausage Stuffed Spaghetti & Meatballs



## realtorterry (Nov 10, 2011)

Here is my entry for the throw-down. It was my first time entering & soo much fun!!

The prep: Just plain store bought Italian sausage








Fillings: Sauce, Basil, & Smoked Mozzarella







Getting all wrapped up:







A Little TBS:







And the finale:







Might not have won that grinder/stuffer that I'm dieing for, but sure had a good time!!!


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 10, 2011)

Now thats the main thing around here good times and good food too. So your entry didn't win but you got to eat the entry to. It sure looking good and you can always buy a grinder and stuffer for maybe a couple of hundred bucks and make all you want to.


----------



## boykjo (Nov 10, 2011)

I bet they tasted like a winner....... will have to try those.......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 10, 2011)

Sure looks good from my house, Terry!!!!

Bear


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 10, 2011)

Looks good Terry. I bet the best part was the eating part.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 10, 2011)

Looks great. Thanks for entering the throwdown.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 11, 2011)

Nice job Terry!


----------



## shooter1 (Nov 11, 2011)

It was a winner in my book and looked delicious. I am definitely going to try this.


----------



## alelover (Nov 11, 2011)

Looked great. That was the one I voted for.


----------

